# Suggestions for drive from Veracruz to San Diego?



## dre12b (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been living in Oaxaca for the last six months and will be heading north soon, with a planned stop in Papantla, Veracruz, and a final destination of San Diego. I've enjoyed reading through the helpful posts on this forum in the past and thought I would open up a thread for recommendations. 

Most of the directions I've seen have been for southbound trips. I would prefer to make the trip from Papantla to the border (and across) in two days/one night. I plan on enjoying the journey through Papantla and then focusing on crossing the border in a quick, safe fashion. Recommendations on good spots to eat local food, stop to stretch the legs with a nice view, or spend the night would be great. 

I appreciate concerns/information regarding safety, particularly as to a convenient and safe border crossing, but kindly ask those without firsthand experience to refrain from posting. Tips from those who have recently/regularly crossed or live in the border area are most welcome!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome. There is no 'better' or 'best' crossing point, so simply plan your route to fit your own desires and to avoid driving to far each day. Naturally, you will want to avoid driving at night or even before daylight. Think 9-5 and allow for a lunch break, pit stops, etc. 
The best food is often at the smaller places in any town, as opposed to the highway stops or even large hotels. Every town of any size will have economical hotels in 'Centro' and offer a chance to walk the kinks out and explore downtown for dinner and people-watching. If you are lucky, particularly on weekends, you may enjoy free concerts on the town square; usually at 8-9 PM.
So, cross wherever you like and turn left in Texas. Put your compass on W and you'll find San Diego.


----------



## dre12b (Aug 22, 2010)

Folks know if the roads and bridges at del rio/acuña and piedras negras are fully functional after all the storm damage there a month or two ago?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We understand from folks that have driven south that basically everything back at least close to normal but I'm very surprised at your choice of routes. I would drive north from Papantla to Tampico. Looks to be about 250km. My choice would then be to head for Ciudad Victoria, another 200km or so. We haven't driven the roads in Veracruz but friends go that way to Oaxaca. The roads in Tamaulipas are very good so expect that 450km, 270mi, not unreasonable for a days drive. There are a number of places in Ciudad Victoria and I know RV ****** has a favorite.
From Ciudad Victoria it is only a 4 hour or so drive to Texas. We prefer crossing at Los Indios just south of Harlingen so that we can quickly get on 77 north to Corpus Christi. This would be my next stopping point as great seafood and good accommodations. From there take Interstate to San Antonio and I10 west to San Diego.


----------



## dre12b (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks - great tips! Any recs for eats and lodging in Corpus Christi? I've seen the tip on lodging in Ciudad Victoria elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I had looked up some interesting places on the water but we opted for a Holiday Inn Express on the 77 just before the interstate. That way we could have quick get away in the AM but an easy drive to the waterfront for dinner. There are a number of places on the water that looked good. We opted for Joe's Crab Shack as into beer & seafood versus fine dining on the road.
Do you want directions Ciudad Victoria to Los Indios? Not too tough as other than bypasses, only two turns.


----------



## dre12b (Aug 22, 2010)

Beer & seafood on the water IS fine dining in my book - everything else is just misrepresented as such! 

Thanks for the offer for directions. I'm unfamiliar with the area and usually don't have too much trouble using a GPS with prior reseach, but I'm keen to do things as smoothly as possible to avoid hassles around the border. I can add to my collection of Mexico stories another day!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Really three pieces from Papantla to the border-Papantla to Tampico, Tampico to Ciudad Victoria to the border. I don't have knowledge of Papantla to Tampico although looks like a couple options. Tampico to Ciudad Victoria seems pretty straightforward. Hwy 81 for about 140km Tampico to where pick-up the bypass to Monterrey. after some 64km, there are a number of roads into Ciudad Victoria depending on the Hotel. I do drive Ciudad Victoria to the border frequently.
Leaving Ciudad Victoria you want to follow the signs toward Matamoros. This should put you on Hwy 101. This goes over the bypass to Monterrey through Nuevo Padilla and after 129KM merges with Hwy 180 toward Matamoros. By the way, there is a nice Cafe in the Mezcal Museum & Store Tenieblo(sp?) in this section. After 73km there is a split with Hwy 97 toward Reynosa. I stay on Hwy 101 toward Matomoros. After 53km more, I bear left toward Valle Hermoso on Hwy 99. This is also where the big new Aduano checkpoint is going south.
Go straigh through Valle Hermoso for a total of 50km where dead ends into Hwy 2. Bear right toward Matamoros. You go some 12km and go over overpass toward Free Trade Bridge(don't bear right to Matamoros. Go straight a couple Km to the Los Indios crossing.
After crossing stay straight till hit Rte 77 to Kingsville & Corpus Christi. If you need turn in car pass, Banjercito is open till 6PM Mon-Fri, 4PM Sat. and closed Sunday.


----------



## dre12b (Aug 22, 2010)

Excellent - thanks a lot! I will be sure to check out the Mezcal Museum, I do my share of tasting here in Oaxaca. I'm going to check on the web to see if there are border crossing where Banjercito is open on Sundays in the area - looks like it will be a Sunday when I'm there - but let me know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

dre12b said:


> Excellent - thanks a lot! I will be sure to check out the Mezcal Museum, I do my share of tasting here in Oaxaca. I'm going to check on the web to see if there are border crossing where Banjercito is open on Sundays in the area - looks like it will be a Sunday when I'm there - but let me know if you have any suggestions.


I know that Matamoros is open. Ones to check are Progreso & Pharr.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Nuevo Progresso is a weekday, daytime crossing only for car permits, INM business, etc. Reynosa is a 24/7 crossing, like Matamoros.


----------



## dre12b (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks for the info!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Matamoros is our backup to Los Indios. Just stay on HWY180 instead of turning toward Valle Hermoso.
After crossing border you will be on US 77.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Matamoros is our backup to Los Indios. Just stay on HWY180 instead of turning toward Valle Hermoso.
> After crossing border you will be on US 77.


I crossed the Veteran's Bridge in Matamoros two days ago and the line was backed up 90 minutes. I crossed the Gateway Bridge in Matamoros two weeks ago (both times around noon on Sunday) and the wait was about 45 minutes. 

The drawback of Gateway is it is in town and while you sit in line you will have beggars walking up and down the lanes with their hats out. If that doesn't bother you and you are comfortable with driving a bit in town (turn left at Division Norte, go a few miles then turn right on Primera) you might find a lesser wait.


----------



## dre12b (Aug 22, 2010)

Alright, spend a little time mapping things out this morning. Reminded me how disastrous trip planning can be based on the GPS maps I have for Mexico (Garmin and Mexico Atlas), so the personalized directions were quite helpful! Came up with two questions:

Couldn't find two separate bridges in Matamoros on my map and am wondering about the quickest approach to one or both of them. Coming south I crossed at Nogales and got a great tip to cross at Mariposas rather than going through town - made things much easier, but I definitely would have missed it if I just followed the signs. It looks like the 101 heading into Matamoros turns into Pedro Cardenas, then Calle 6, and finally Las Americas right before the crossing. Reefhound, I'm assuming Primera is Calle 1? So that's the approach you recommend?

Thanks to everyone again, I'm feeling more relaxed about that portion of the trip now that I've got a route and approximate times sketched out.

Why does everyone swing through Ciudad Victoria rather than staying on the 180 on the way out of Tampico? Looks like I'll spend the night in Cd. Vic, but I'm curious if the 180 is in as good of conditions as the 101 is reported to be.


----------



## dre12b (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, Google Maps cleared up my trouble finding the second bridge! Geez, it's hard to know how these GPS companies can sell these maps given the amount of error at a fine scale. 

At any rate, still open to recommendations on the best approach to either bridge and the exact location of Banjercito for either, as well. I remember reading somewhere that it's not uncommon for folks to zoom out of Mexico before they realize it with their sticker still on.

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Rt. 101 is an excellent highway. Concrete & mostly multi-lanes. You'll make good time.
GPS for Mexico leaves a lot to be desired. I'm not tempted to buy one & prefer maps and the big green signs. The only time we've been lost was when a friend brought along his GPS, which was fascinating but often 'lost its mind' for not having detail, and often not even having the roads we were using. Finally, we put it away as a 'dangerously distracting toy'.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

dre12b said:


> Well, Google Maps cleared up my trouble finding the second bridge! Geez, it's hard to know how these GPS companies can sell these maps given the amount of error at a fine scale.
> 
> At any rate, still open to recommendations on the best approach to either bridge and the exact location of Banjercito for either, as well. I remember reading somewhere that it's not uncommon for folks to zoom out of Mexico before they realize it with their sticker still on.
> 
> Thanks!


Google Maps is your best friend. And Matamoros is covered well in Street View so you can even "drive" it beforehand to familiarize yourself with the roads. They stop a few hundred yards short of the border though. Probably a security restriction. 

Primera = Calle 1. You will actually leap frog over to Alvaro Obregon which is the street that runs straight into the crossing. When Primera ends you'll go right and immediately left, then right onto Obregon at the next block. Sounds more complicated than it is. Check the maps.

The "retorno permiso" for car permits is marked at both stations. 

In town at Gateway Bridge it is a little shack on the right hand side of the road about 100 feet before the bridge toll. You can see it clearly on Street View. If nobody is in the shack, wait a few minutes and someone will show up.

For Veteran's it will be on your left and it is set back a bit by a building, there will be a sign on your left a few hundred feet from the bridge. 

If you go Veterans, the two lanes entering are divided by a barrier, you want the left lane marked "Vehiculos Ligeros" and "Autobuses". The right lane is for heavy trucks "Camiones con Carga".


----------



## dre12b (Aug 22, 2010)

Many thanks, friends. Feel like I've got a handle on it now. I'll report back after the trip.

Though I have to admit that the GPS has been a lot of help, it has also led me into problems south of the border. The real issue is that you don't know when you can trust it and when you can't, especially for routing (choosing highways and toll roads) in Mexico. It gets it right just enough to fool you and then the third or fourth time leads you astray! To be honest I've had the same issue with Google maps for Mexico, though it is generally very good. My advice is to check as many sources as possible.

That said, when driving solo it's a helpful tool, when used with appropriate caution.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

dre12b said:


> To be honest I've had the same issue with Google maps for Mexico, though it is generally very good. My advice is to check as many sources as possible.


One advantage of Google Maps is that you can switch to satellite view and verify that a road is actually there!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I suggested Hwy 81 & 101 for two reasons. 1st, Ciudad Victoria is a logical over night location. Only other place that I know people stay if you chose 180 is Rancho Viejo which is just before Hwy 97splits off to Reynosa. This is very secure and reasonable but a little sparse for our taste. Also about 100mi further north. Other reason is that I know 101 and if plus half of 81 shows up as upgraded roadway versus the lower half of 180 on Guia Roji Atlas.


----------



## dre12b (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the details conklinwh. I was just looking into Rancho Viejo to launch me for an earlier border crossing. Then I saw this as I was sipping on my morning coffee: http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2010/08/25/world/AP-LT-Drug-War-Mexico.html?hp

Having experienced firsthand political and social unrest in other parts of Latin America, I'm aware of the sensationalism of the US press, which certainly flavors this article. Nonetheless, the facts are quite disturbing. I was annoyed that the article twice hints at the possibility that the violence affected kidnap victims - a quite plausible possibility - but did not back this up with any concrete events, statistics, or even interviews. Poor journalism.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Two things:
-If you do stop at Rancho Viejo and get away from the border in reasonable time you could probably pick up the Interstate in Corpus CHristi and go to San Antonio for the night as only about 2.5 hours.
-The New York Times article is sad. We all hope that Mexico can follow Columbia's lead and take control. BTW, interesting that the NY Times also just had a very positive article on the bicentennial and the State of Guanajuato.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

dre12b said:


> I've been living in Oaxaca for the last six months and will be heading north soon, with a planned stop in Papantla, Veracruz, and a final destination of San Diego. I've enjoyed reading through the helpful posts on this forum in the past and thought I would open up a thread for recommendations.
> 
> Most of the directions I've seen have been for southbound trips. I would prefer to make the trip from Papantla to the border (and across) in two days/one night. I plan on enjoying the journey through Papantla and then focusing on crossing the border in a quick, safe fashion. Recommendations on good spots to eat local food, stop to stretch the legs with a nice view, or spend the night would be great.
> 
> I appreciate concerns/information regarding safety, particularly as to a convenient and safe border crossing, but kindly ask those without firsthand experience to refrain from posting. Tips from those who have recently/regularly crossed or live in the border area are most welcome!




If you follow 180 most all the way it is only 475 miles and less than 10 hours + stops............


----------



## jorocho (Aug 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome. There is no 'better' or 'best' crossing point, so simply plan your route to fit your own desires and to avoid driving to far each day. Naturally, you will want to avoid driving at night or even before daylight. Think 9-5 and allow for a lunch break, pit stops, etc.
> The best food is often at the smaller places in any town, as opposed to the highway stops or even large hotels. Every town of any size will have economical hotels in 'Centro' and offer a chance to walk the kinks out and explore downtown for dinner and people-watching. If you are lucky, particularly on weekends, you may enjoy free concerts on the town square; usually at 8-9 PM.
> So, cross wherever you like and turn left in Texas. Put your compass on W and you'll find San Diego.


I a very familiar with the driving route from Papantla to Brownsville. In light of recent issues north of Tampico, I would be quite concerned with crossing the border in Matamoros or Reynosa. Maybe someone could advise if Nuevo Laredo is any better.

Jorocho


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We have friends who are octogenarians who cross there rather frequently and without problems.
What are the 'issues' (how I hate that term, which means 'children') that worry you, and why?


----------



## jorocho (Aug 28, 2010)

*Starts with a Z*



RVGRINGO said:


> We have friends who are octogenarians who cross there rather frequently and without problems.
> What are the 'issues' (how I hate that term, which means 'children') that worry you, and why?


I have crossed there 2X per year for 15yrs. The escalation of violence in the San Fernando and Victoria area has been alarming as of the last few weeks. This instability has reached as far as Cuidad Valles. I believe the Matamoros and Reynosa crossings are now the most unstable area along the border.

I am now looking for a more secure area to cross to reach Veracruz and was thinking the toll roads from Laredo seem to less "hot". 

Any suggestions?

jorocho


----------



## dre12b (Aug 22, 2010)

I have the same concern and question as Jorocho.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I guess my question should be, "How many expats have been involved in any incidents enroute to those crossings?"


----------



## dre12b (Aug 22, 2010)

That's a fair question. The answer is we don't know, though if it were significant it would probably get lots of press in the US. However, the facts in the article link I posted are disturbing. To paraphrase: (a) a large amount of people were disappeared to a ranch near San Fernando (b) when authorities were alerted to the situation and responded, there was a large enough fire fight to involve casualties on both sides.

I appreciate your reality checks on this forum RVGringo, because the US press coverage IS sensationalist and for some reason there seem to be a lot of very vocal and ill-informed US citizens online badmouthing Mexico. However, this is a reality check of another sort that one makes when traveling through the border area. And it must include the fact that violence is occurring on such a scale that is no longer limited to targets involved in the drug trade. 

That said, how does one know if one area along the border is quieter or safer than another? That's the information I was hoping to find and I haven't. My conclusion is that it's nearly impossible to know. Mil and police intelligence in the US and Mexico probably know, but they're not sharing their information. So we're left with the latest headlines and an anecdote of someone we know who has or hasn't crossed without problems lately.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Using the '72 bodies found' as an example: All were targeted and all were illegals passing through Mexico, from South and Central America, on their way to the USA, seeking work. The cartels intercept these vulnerable people and try to recruit them to work in their gangs. If they refuse, they are executed. These evidently refused, according to various reports.


----------



## dre12b (Aug 22, 2010)

That's the speculation in the article (that the bodies are illegals). The truth is I'm sure they have no idea who the majority of the 72 are. I agree with your point that the violence (probably) targeted a vulnerable group of people that do not have much in common with US expats. But it's no longer narco-narco or even narco-politician and 72 bodies means there is a LOT of violence occurring. The car bomb by the TV station in Cd. Vic is narco-journalist, even though no one was hurt, thankfully. To me the evident trend is that the there are some highly active violent people engaged in an increasing amount of violent activities. It is important to recognize that US expats are not particularly likely targets, but there is a climate of increasing risk.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think everyone agrees that there is more uncertainty near the border than there was before Calderone decided to take on the corruption and the gangs and could get worse before getting better.
That being said, I for one will continue with my plan to drive north to Harlingen Texas in September but will certainly try to be aware of what is going on. 
I worked in New York City when only way I felt safe at night was to walk the center line to the train station because every doorway a risk. Then Rudy and some tough actions. Hopefully similar result here.
That being said, I do stay away from the larger border cities such as Matamoros, Reynosa & Nuevo Laredo and use smaller crossings such as Los Indios that mentioned earlier. This does force me to drive across on weekdays since immigration closes at 4PM Saturday and not open Sunday. 
We do have friends driving south from Port Isabel that will cross at Matamoros this Wednesday so will get 1st hand feedback.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

My only experience with the border has been the crossing at Tijuana. It has been much in the news in the past, but not so much lately. For the past several years I have crossed there several times a year. Usually, I fly into and out of the Tijuana airport and take a local bus between the airport and the border, and cross on foot. Last time I was there I came into town on the bus from Baja Sur. I have wandered around on foot in the center of Tijuana around the border crossing. My sense is that unless you are involved in the drug trade, the odds of anything untoward happening are pretty small.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> We do have friends driving south from Port Isabel that will cross at Matamoros this Wednesday so will get 1st hand feedback.


Exactly what kind of feedback are you hoping to get? I've crossed Matamoros several times in the past month, using both bridges. The actual crossings are not a problem, perfectly safe. There is no wait entering Mexico, maybe an hour exiting Mexico. The risk isn't the border crossing itself so Los Indios or Progresso offer no advantage in that over Matamoros. They also offer no advantage in delays in entering Mexico but usually have shorter waits entering the USA. But you won't be able to return your car permit on Sunday.

The risk in my opinion is on the road south leading to Cd Victoria and Tampico, especially around San Fernando. Highway 77 between San Fernando and Cd Victoria is where the 15 bodies were dumped a few weeks ago, where the governor candidate was assassinated when his convoy was ambushed, where the 72 executed migrants were intercepted.

I'm not trying to defend the border cities, I just think there is a skewed perception of where the trouble is really happening. When you are traveling north, don't be oblivious and carefree until you get to Matamoros (or Los Indios) and then suddenly get alert, for by then you have already traversed the biggest risk zones.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

What I meant is that they will cross at Matamoros and then drive 180/101 to and around Ciudad Victoria on the way to Hwy 57 & San Luis Potosi. We both drive it reasonably frequently and I wanted his view on whether there was any change.
As to Matamoros, and Reynosa/Nuevo Laredo, I am less comfortable going through those towns to the border than an isolated place such as Los Indios. I guess I tend to feel more comfortable when outside congested areas where I feel that I have exit opportunities and yes I have said that means cross during the week.


----------



## jorocho (Aug 28, 2010)

*There must be a "better" place to cross?*

It seems obvious to me that the recent actions in northern Tamps no longer makes it a secure place to cross at this time. I have crossed there many times.. and although expats have not been targeted.. the "bad guys" do not seem to be overly selective or discrimanatory with about their actions. I agree that Matamoros and Reynosa are just the beginning of the problems... I currently feel that it is insecure through to San Francisco, Tampico, and Mante and all the way to Valles.

So, with the idea of avoiding those areas I am hoping to cross somewhere head towards Puebla and then across to Veracruz. I have no problem with the actual crossings, I know the procedures... I guess I am looking for good roads and a straight shoot into the Mexico that I 'know and love".

What do you think or know about roads through to Saltillo crossing in N. Laredo or in Piedras Negras/Eagle Pass.

In the past I confidently crossed in Tamps... when things seemed "hot" in other areas... now that Tamps is" hot"... where do you think is the "coolest" place at the moment?

Jorocho


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

Far too many expats have heir heads in the sand. A few years ago the standard advice about driving at night and staying away from danger spots was adequate. That no longer applies. Expats and RV'rs are not a special group of foreigners. The criminals ( actually terrorists) do not ask for your social security or Good Sam card. They do not always target drug users and other gangs. Sometimes they just kill for no reason. Women and children are not exempt. This weekend there was another bombing. 2 mayors in that area have been murdered. Do you really want to travel in an area where heads are scattered in the street or bodies are hanging from a bridge? It is getting worse every week. Again I suggest that people do a google for violence in that area. There is one web site that is current on what is happening but I dont know if RV ****** will alow me to post the name. Send me a PM and I will give you the link. Very shocking!!

Moisheh


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

jorocho said:


> What do you think or know about roads through to Saltillo crossing in N. Laredo or in Piedras Negras/Eagle Pass.


The Nvo Laredo/Monterrey/Ramos Arizpe route then down south as far as you need to go on Mx57 used to be, and looks like will once again be, my preferred route. The roads are all 4 lane divided highway in good shape except the 20km from Colosio Blvd just after the border crossing to the 85D cuota in Nvo Laredo.

Most of it is cuotas - 85D to Monterrey, the cuota periferico around Monterrey, 40D to Ramos, then 57D through the mountains. It gets kinda expensive but once you leave Colosio to get on Mx85 you can literally get to D.F. without passing through a red light. Well, except for checkpoints and toll plazas. The route is shorter (less curves) and quicker (higher speeds).

I stopped going that way for awhile because the narcos were putting up roadblocks on the 85D cuota and there was a huge number of car jackings around Monterrey attributed to bad cops, but that seems to have abated recently. As with all of this, anything can flare up anywhere. What was the best route yesterday may be the worst route tomorrow. Bad things have happened on every route. If someone isn't going to drive a highway because bodies have been dumped on it, they aren't going to be doing much driving in Mexico.

I've also crossed in Piedras, taking Mx57 down through Monclova to Ramos where you join the above mentioned cuotas through the mountains. It's longer by about 100km (using San Antonio as a starting point and Ramos as an ending point) and takes a few hours longer. Mx57 is mostly two lane but good road. I recommend taking 57 directly through Monclova as the 10 minutes lost due to traffic outweigh the risks of getting tagged for mordida on the bypass. If you go that way you won't get your FMM and car permit at the border like most places but at the 25km interior checkpoint at Allende.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Also, if you go the Mx57 way you no longer have to go through D.F. because there is a new cuota called Arco Norte (actually signed "Puebla cuota") that is one of the best cuotas I've seen anywhere. See their website for maps, access points, tolls, distances, and webcams.


----------



## dre12b (Aug 22, 2010)

Just a post-trip check-in to thank everyone for their thoughtful suggestions and help! After 2,500 uneventful miles of driving and a plane ride I'm safely at home in Honolulu.

In the end, I had some extra time and tired of driving on the coastal highway 180 through Veracruz, so I jumped up to the Huasteca and spent two nights in Aquismon, SLP. It allowed me to enjoy the scenery a bit more and gave me and the dog the opportunity to enjoy some wonderful swimming holes. I would recommend Tambaque, SLP to anyone looking for a cool dip on a hot day.

I left Aquismon at 5 am and drove down the 85, around Cd. Victoria, continued to Reynosa and then crossed the border at los indios. The 85 is only single lane each direction until Ciudad Victoria, so it may not be a good, or particularly safe, route but in the early morning it was pleasant driving with little traffic and I experienced no problems of any sort. Other than the sugar cane fields and seediness along the 2 at the border, I was pleasantly surprised at how scenic and pleasant the drive through Tamaulipas was. I was highly aware of vehicles around me from Ciudad Victoria on through the border and didn't notice anything strange.

As a note for future travelers, the road that crosses from the 2 over to the nuevo progresso crossing (the 47?) is CLOSED due to flood damage. I was pretty disturbed after driving ten minutes down this deserted country road to find the road blocked by a tractor trailer. However, when no bandits rushed out of the bushes, I realized the trailer was trying to turn around after sharing the discovery of the road closure.

The other note is that it took me an hour and a half of lines to get the inportacion temporal exit paperwork done for my truck. Truly a bummer at midday in the desert with my dog tied up outside. Other than that the border crossing was quick. And the officials on both sides were friendly and efficient.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

dre12b said:


> Just a post-trip check-in to thank everyone for their thoughtful suggestions and help! After 2,500 uneventful miles of driving and a plane ride I'm safely at home in Honolulu.
> 
> In the end, I had some extra time and tired of driving on the coastal highway 180 through Veracruz, so I jumped up to the Huasteca and spent two nights in Aquismon, SLP. It allowed me to enjoy the scenery a bit more and gave me and the dog the opportunity to enjoy some wonderful swimming holes. I would recommend Tambaque, SLP to anyone looking for a cool dip on a hot day.
> 
> ...


Good that your trip went well. I'm amazed that it took you 1.5 hrs at Banjercito as longest we have ever taken was 30 min and that because they couldn't get link to printer to work.


----------



## dre12b (Aug 22, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Good that your trip went well. I'm amazed that it took you 1.5 hrs at Banjercito as longest we have ever taken was 30 min and that because they couldn't get link to printer to work.


I was surprised, too! There were only 1-2 people working at Banjercito and around 10 people in line. All of the traffic was southbound - mostly US resident Central Americans towing an extra vehicle to their home countries. It was a week before labor day - possibly folks chose that week to make an end of summer round trip to their home countries.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I wondered if that might be the case. I've been there when quite a line of towed vehicles for Cental America but usually in the morning. They also tend to group them separately as I've talked with a few that complained that they were deliberately put behind other people entering.


----------

